# Ibew local



## Upwithit408 (Jan 17, 2021)

What type


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.

Please see the link below. A profile is required here at Electrician Talk. Please make sure to include occupation and general location.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com


----------

